# Drill Bit Set



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

So now that I've been trying to detail a HO scale caboose for a couple weeks, I realize that I need to invest in a good set of modelers drill bits. 
The common set that I see includes sizes 61-80, but that doesn't mean anything to me. Are those all I'll need for typical modeling in HO scale?

What does everyone use for a hand drill? A solid hand drill or one with a spiral handle?

I'm open to any and all suggestions here as this is new to me and I'd like to invest in something that will last but not more than I really need. 

Thanks everyone. 

- Will


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I would suggest a moto tool with variable speed. Dremel is a good brand name but there are many others.
You will find it use full for many things around the house and for hobby's.
The drill bits depends on what you are doing. th 61 to 80 are failry small . you will probably also want larger sizes. Don


----------



## kimber (Aug 2, 2013)

With the very small ones you will need a pin vise.

http://www.beyondbowls.com/wp-content/gallery/pin-vise/pin-vice.jpg

The Dremel spins so fast, the little bits just disappears.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I get my pin vises from Hobby Lobby or Sears...about $9 and include 8 bits in the handle. A Dremel is the last thing you'd want to use on those small bits.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone. 

I already own a dremel tool and a nice kit with it. But using the dremel with super small bits on a small model just does not same right to me. 

There's not a Hobby Lobby near me but there is a Sears! I'll have to check that out later today or tomorrow. I saw a nice kit from Micro-Mark that I was looking into but I'd much rather buy local.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have a battery powered drill I use with my small bits. And the other comments are certainly correct, you'll want larger sizes for many tasks, though the small bits are very useful, even for the O-scale stuff I do.

I frequently use a pin vice for the small drills, gives me better control.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Went to Sears today and found a simple pin vise with 6 bits for less than $10. Sizes 52-74.
I think that'll hold me over for a while unless I get into more serious detail or hand building stuff.

Thanks everyone for your replies and help. 

- Will


----------



## JPIII (Jun 24, 2012)

I use a pin vise, un-screw it in the middle, then chuck that up in my rechargable drill motor. Mine is 18V but about any one will work. Ya gotta be carful waving it around. A .020 bit is delicate.
The variable speed comes in handy....


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Unless I'm drilling something substantial, the pin vice works quickly enough for me. A few seconds and I'm through a plastic O-scale locomotive shell, I'm not in that much of a hurry.


----------

